# my first kill



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i had my first kill last night!! shot her around 5, we tracked her til the sun went down then returned with more guys and lanterns. followed the blood trail til about 10 and gave up... i had to work in the morning so the boys went out and found her, had her gutted and hanging by the time i got out at noon. medium size doe, little over 100 pounds. that was the hardest draw of my life!! i wasn't nervous but i knew i didn't have much time before she moved. after i shot her i just sat there with a sheet-eatin grin on my face. my buddy was shaking more than i was!

i can't wait to go kill more.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Congratulations  
I knew one of you ladies was going to have a sucess story before too long!

Nice job and happy eating :corkysm55


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

good job tin tin.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Congratulations!!! :woohoo1:


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

It is nice to hear about a lady having success with a bow. 

Congratulations  

fulldraw


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Way to go !! :coolgleam

Pretty cool ain't it.


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I'm a few days late with my congrats, but good for you! :woohoo1: 


Robin


----------



## FUBAR (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats You got the best kind. The one someone else guts and drags out:lol:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

my buddy got a buck saturday night so i helped him gut it to return the favor. guts are smushy. :chillin:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

smushy...I love that word. I hope I get to handle some smushy in a week or so! Congrats on your deer.


----------



## FUBAR (Nov 10, 2005)

:lol:Smushy:lol:


----------

